# Prepay Power electricity supplier - opinions



## ericsson (18 Sep 2012)

Any opinions on the new electricity company Prepay Power. They are installing free per pay electricity meters and seem to be offering a good deal! I currently have a pre pay gas meter and find it excellent as I don't need to worry about bills coming in. 

Any opinions or has anyone made the switch?

Thanks in advance,
Ericsson  

(also I am not in any way affiliated with the company just a consumer looking to improve my household budget  )


----------



## vandriver (18 Sep 2012)

Mmmm €136 a year standing charge extra is fairly steep.


----------



## Time (29 Dec 2012)

It is not a bad deal as Electric Ireland and BGE won't supply prepaid meters. 

It is ideal for people who are bad at budgeting.


----------



## theresa1 (29 Dec 2012)

vandriver said:


> Mmmm €136 a year standing charge extra is fairly steep.





- Agree - stay away from this.


----------



## Time (29 Dec 2012)

What if you can't do direct debit or stump up €300 deposit? This has it's niche.


----------



## ericsson (29 Dec 2012)

Just to update, I ended up going for it and delighted I did. I am TERRIBLE at budgeting and at least this way I put 20euro on it each time I get paid and it is going well so far. End of the day it probably does cost a bit more in the long run but knowing I won't get any unexpected bills is the biggest relief, for me anyway! I can understand it wouldn't be for everyone though!


----------



## RichInSpirit (30 Dec 2012)

*Good Idea*

I just saw the ad for this crowd this week and I think it's a great idea. 
I can understand the extra charge but I also think that as pre pay customers pay for the service before they receive it they should get a discount over bill pay customers. Not just on this but on telecoms too.


----------



## theresa1 (20 May 2013)

http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...users-fork-out-extra-137-a-year-29279402.html

Prepaypower.ie did not respond to the Irish Independent's requests for a comment.


----------



## Boyd (20 May 2013)

Pre pay for electricity seems a terrible idea to me. Its surely not the most expensive thing a person/family has (vs car, sky, social life etc.), but it is the most fundamental and risking forgetting to "top up" and run the risk of being cut off (especially over a weekend) seems like a bad situation to me.

If it suits, fair enough, not for me though.


----------



## elcato (20 May 2013)

> but it is the most fundamental and risking forgetting to "top up" and  run the risk of being cut off (especially over a weekend) seems like a  bad situation to me.


They do state that they will not cut off anyone at the weekend.


----------



## Time (20 May 2013)

Non story from a non paper.

Those using prepaypower are aware of the charges. Other suppliers will also supply prepaid meters to those in serious arrears.



> They do state that they will not cut off anyone at the weekend.


That is correct.


----------

